# About getting the right roofingftoolbelt



## stevem1820 (Sep 13, 2013)

Please I need your guys help. My boss wants me to get a tool belt for the next job . I do flat roofs not shingles.. Please I would greatly appreciate ur help. Money doesn't matter only if its the right belt. Thank you


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

stevem1820 said:


> Please I need your guys help. My boss wants me to get a tool belt for the next job . I do flat roofs not shingles.. Please I would greatly appreciate ur help. Money doesn't matter only if its the right belt. Thank you


 This one takes the cake... so ya finally getting out of ur new sewer jobs to become a master roofer..??


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats next


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

When it comes to moving water, flat is a bad word here. We only do pitched.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tell your boss, that according to the Dept. of Labor, if he is requiring you to have it, he must provide it. Its the law. 

Let that sob pay for it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stevem1820 said:


> Please I need your guys help. My boss wants me to get a tool belt for the next job . I do flat roofs not shingles.. Please I would greatly appreciate ur help. Money doesn't matter only if its the right belt. Thank you


 






Bye.


----------

